# If not now, when ....



## TTSC (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello.  Recently joined up and enjoyed reading back through previous posts.  :newhere:

Haven't even got our first van yet, but as Himself and I head rapidly towards (what used to be) retirement age we have decided it is time to buy the small van which we have talked about on and off for the last 15 years.  We live on the edge of the Lake District so have Scotland, Penines, Howgills and all sorts of other wonderful places within easy reach.  

Much research, hours and hours online, and a few viewings have narrowed choice to a Toyota Hiace, 4WD, hi-top.  Now all we've got to do is find one within (limited) budget.  Is it OK to ask here - has anyone experience of ATL Southwest in Bristol who import these from Japan?  :help:

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Aug 11, 2014)

My vote if going for 4 wheel off roading would be a Mitsubishi Delica, fantastic for what they are, and people arn't asking silly money for them. Or you could try the "Overlander" show on the 27th/28th Sepember at the Stratford upon Avon race course....I will be there (unless it's raining of course).!

jt


----------



## TTSC (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you John.  I'm not planning off-roading;  we just like Japanese vehicles, the Hiace has a good reputation as a solid vehicle, and I'm used to 4WD on our regular cars.  One of those '_you don't need it often but when you do, thank goodness you've got it_" things.  The Hiace isn't permanent  4WD so you're not guzzling more fuel than necessary the majority of the time.  

Another reason is Japan not using salt on the roads.  Every VW/Peugeot/Ford/Renault/etc we've seen in the last month has had more rust than we want to repair.


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 11, 2014)

hi, can"t help with your question but :welcome::wave: to the forum.


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 23, 2014)

TTSC said:


> Hello.  Recently joined up and enjoyed reading back through previous posts.  :newhere:
> 
> Haven't even got our first van yet, but as Himself and I head rapidly towards (what used to be) retirement age we have decided it is time to buy the small van which we have talked about on and off for the last 15 years.  We live on the edge of the Lake District so have Scotland, Penines, Howgills and all sorts of other wonderful places within easy reach.
> 
> ...





DON'T  use ATL   -  they are rogues.  I bought my van from them.  It came with a worthless habitation report  - unsigned and not dated froom  Kingswood Caravans - who are also rogues.    If I hadn't been as careful as I am with gas checks, electric inspections etc I would be dead.   Whilst the gas pipe from bottle to internal piping was new and dated, the rest of the van still had ancient perished rubber gas hoses, and brittle aluminium gas piping behind the facias, and there were so many leaks, it took ages to find them - so i have replaced all the gas piping.  He had installed some 13 amp sockets with no earth, and so badly installed there was a live area under the seat where the leisure battery is.  He hadn't even emptied the toilet cassette  -  and you can work out for yourself how I know that   -   ugh.   All of the batteries were duff and i have replaced them all.  The roof hatch in the bathroom leaked, so I have replaced that.  The battery charger for the leisure battery was useless, I have replaced that.  The hot water heater does not work...  that is my next job.  The fridge needed repairs. The light switches broke within days.  

But in spite of all this hassle... I love it....   But don't deal with Arthur....  he is a liar and a rogue.


----------



## Debs (Nov 23, 2014)

There is quite a lot on Youtube about the Toyota Hiace, and there is a V,log from, "Hiace Hobo". This might help bringing any possible things to look out for, and what they are like to live with.:camper:


----------



## Borderland (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi,
If you are looking for a Jap import I would consider using an agent who will act on your behalf to buy you a vehicle at a Japanese auction. There is a risk that you are buying a vehicle that you haven't physically seen and driven but most agents would arrange for HD photos of the vehicle to be taken and emailed back to you and then you should have the opportunity to speak to the person who inspected the vehicle to discuss any points and then if interested you can agree your maximum bid. Most dealers in the UK selling Japanese imports will have bought through the auctions and by doing it yourself through an agent you are cutting out the middle mans profit.

The Japanese auctions issue a vehicle description and a diagram indicating any dents, scratches or other bodywork issues and they grade the vehicles depending upon condition. Most vehicles are low mileage and you can be confident that the mileage is correct. The photos arranged by the agent will support the information given by the auction.

The agent's reputation depends upon the quality of vehicles he supplies and as most charge a fixed fee no matter what the vehicle then it is in their interest to make sure that you do get a good vehicle. The agents fees are also usually independent of purchase price and he does not benefit from persuading you to purchase any particular vehicle - hence it is your choice from a large list of available vehicles.

Once purchased there is a delay of approx. 8 weeks before the vehicle arrives in the UK and the agent will organise all the shipping details and advise you how to register the vehicle in the UK.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Nov 23, 2014)

If you're not off reading then why buy a 4x4 as you are just buying more things to go wrong, where as a 2wd will be cheaper to buy and cheaper to maintain with less to go wrong.
Richard


----------



## Robmac (Nov 23, 2014)

helen262 said:


> If you're not off reading then why buy a 4x4 as you are just buying more things to go wrong, where as a 2wd will be cheaper to buy and cheaper to maintain with less to go wrong.
> Richard



A 4x4 is not a bad option when you consider the places they are looking at camping, especially if winter camping. There have been several times when I have been to Scotland when I wished I had a 4x4 up there.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Nov 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:


----------



## TTSC (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks again for all the advice and suggestions.  As it's been a while since my initial question things have changed, we bought a small, old hi-top 'van.  

We hate it  
No, that's not exactly true, we LOVE having a van.  But what we don't love is the lack of space.  Even though we had talked and talked, and researched until our eyeballs popped out and thought we'd thought things through - we underestimated how much space we took up, and definitely underestimated how much space the dog took up and we're certainly not leaving her behind.  :dog:  So we've spent even more time looking at larger motorhomes, and eventually concluded there are too many compromises in terms of getting the space we want vs. the size of vehicle we'd then be driving around  (it's more complicate than that but this is three months of cogitating distilled into one sentence).

Plan C - we're looking at caravans, shock, horror, *never* thought I'd hear myself say THAT 

Guess that's *wild* camping out the window then . . .


----------

